# Coloured Classes Native or Non Native?



## Mizzbecx (2 July 2012)

After yesterday's showing class I'm really confused and new to showing coloured....

Mallie is a gypsy cob cross possibly shire (something really heavy) so she looks like a 15hh shire with gypsy colours, do I put her in the native or non native

I thought non native yesterday but they said I was in the wrong class, I thought native was for Welsies etc?

Help


----------



## MrsMozart (2 July 2012)

Might need pictures for those in the know to help guide 


Just thought - thought they could only go in Native classes if they're registered with a Native passport...


----------



## Thistle (2 July 2012)

What they really mean is plaited and unplaited.


----------



## Amaranta (2 July 2012)

He sounds as though he is more of a traditional, non native is usually for the finer type which would indeed be plaited.


----------



## ihatework (2 July 2012)

Difficult to know without seeing your horse and turnout, and the level of show / schedule.

But in general I'd suspect non-native would include clipped/trimmed show cob types or plaited up sporthorse/hunter types.

The native would in my mind be the non-plaited, so if your horse was presented traditional then I suspect the native would have been the most appropriate of the two, if not ideal.


----------



## jaffa2311 (2 July 2012)

native! 

like someone else said it essentially means plaited or non plaited. 

M and M's is what you are getting confused with which is a separate ball game. 

BSPA spit theirs in to height classes (ponies and horses) and native and non native. 

Non native is show type horses and ponies that are plaited and trimmed 

Whereas native are traditional/gypsy cob types.


----------



## Mizzbecx (2 July 2012)

Hi guys,

Here's a photo anyway (if the link works)


----------



## ihatework (2 July 2012)

To my mind, presented as he is, he doesn't fit into any catagory.

Traditional should have long nautural mane, tail and feathers. Yours has his feathers, but has a cut tail and a non-descript mane.

He doesn't really have sufficient feather to be a traditional.

If you are wanting to show, I'd be tempted to clip his feather off, pull his tail and either pull and plait mane, or if you can get a bit more muscle on his neck, hog.


----------



## Mizzbecx (2 July 2012)

I have only just bought her, I am not planning to show until next year now so I am going to grow her mane, tail and feathers as they have all cut far too short


----------



## maisieblu (2 July 2012)

She is neither native [ UK native ponies Welsh,Exmoor Dartie etc] nor non native [coloured plaited ponies /horses trimmed out cobs] There is a coloured native type category, these are usually a cross breed with UK natives and have a small amount of fetlock feather but your lovely gal is def a traditional with full feather etc...let her tail and mane grow out and show her as that, gently keep her mane just plaited together to train on the proper side over winter try to protect her feathers and tail too Great tips can be found on the TGCA site and shows especially for gypsy cobs. Another option is to totally hog out, rather a drastic approach tho one I personally wouldn't recommend, but gives you then options of cob classes as well as coloureds. A lot depends on the wording of the schedule at local shows so always worth a quick call to the organiser who can [hopefully!] point you in the right direction.


----------



## Mizzbecx (2 July 2012)

maisieblu said:



			She is neither native [ UK native ponies Welsh,Exmoor Dartie etc] nor non native [coloured plaited ponies /horses trimmed out cobs] There is a coloured native type category, these are usually a cross breed with UK natives and have a small amount of fetlock feather but your lovely gal is def a traditional with full feather etc...let her tail and mane grow out and show her as that, gently keep her mane just plaited together to train on the proper side over winter try to protect her feathers and tail too Great tips can be found on the TGCA site and shows especially for gypsy cobs. Another option is to totally hog out, rather a drastic approach tho one I personally wouldn't recommend, but gives you then options of cob classes as well as coloureds. A lot depends on the wording of the schedule at local shows so always worth a quick call to the organiser who can [hopefully!] point you in the right direction.

Click to expand...

Thanks for that 

I'm only thinking of fun local showing anyway so I thought I'd grow her mane, tail and feathers and where the classs are split take her it native just for fun but a lot of locals are just general showing classes. Think I'll take her in other fun classes too and ridden as she has hell of a jump so we'll see


----------



## maisieblu (2 July 2012)

If she jumps then you can do working cobs too!! All inclusive of any cob types!
In our area a lot of shows even the smaller ones are including TGCA classes and any cob classes you should be able to do at local level as classes should include all cob types as most organisers are eager for the revenue, best to check tho when you enter in case you get a numpty judge who hasnt read the schedule properly!!!!


----------

